
Windows Phone under 3% share worldwide. Is it finally dead? - diminish
http://blogs.computerworld.com/windows-phone/24202/windows-phone-continues-slide-now-under-3-share-worldwide-it-finally-dead
======
ulfw
Well, going from 3.8% to 2.7% surely isn't the right direction. And laying off
half of Nokia after buying it maybe neither. I wonder what will be in store
for Windows Phone. Pity. I think it's a really great take on the mobile
experience and has lots of potential. Microsoft needs to get it together and
launch new high and mid-range phones (seems most new Windows Phone 8.1 Lumias
lately were low-end) and update the OS more often.

------
onion2k
3% of the biggest hardware market in the world (and it's going to be growing
for a while yet) is still a massive amount of revenue and potential profit.
The management of the Windows Phone division are failing, but the proper
response to that is to either help them improve or to replace them, not to
abandon the market completely. There is enough room in the marketplace for
more than just Android and iOS.

------
richmarr
I'm going with no, but hopefully their market share will be taken up by
Mozilla. Mozilla will do a better job of keeping the big players honest and
(IMO) have a better chance of putting out a decent product.

------
schuke
It's a beautiful OS and Nokia had the best hardware design and quality for
every price segment. Quite a shame the OS never took off and Nokia is gone.

